# NAUTILUS CCFX2 Anyone Seen One?



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

I was under the impression the ccfx2 was a reel hitting the "middle market"…where I would place the hatch and tibor sig in the high end market. I would be very very surprised if it could hold a candle to the tibor or hatch….not to say it isn't a very nice real, but not in the same category IMO as those two...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

After reading the show reviews I ordered one back in November with the expectation I would get it in time for Christmas. December came and went with the excuse that Nautilus is missing delivery of a part manufactured by a 3rd party. Current delivery estimate is unknown.

I spooled up a new Tibor Saturday, and cancelled my order.


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

Talked to Nautilus about a month ago.  I was told they weren't shipping until mid to late January so I don't believe you'll see many, if any right now.  Was also told that it's not quite as light as the NV series but the drag is waaay beefier than the FWX and closer to the NV in terms of drag.  I'm looking to pick one up this spring.  Good price point and like the looks and performance of Nautilus.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I was under the impression the ccfx2 was a reel hitting the "middle market"…where I would place the hatch and tibor sig in the high end market.  I would be very very surprised if it could hold a candle to the tibor or hatch….not to say it isn't a very nice real, but not in the same category IMO as those two...


I agree...the ccfx2 is $435 for the 8wt, Hatch 7+ is $600 and the Tibor is north of $700. Nautilus NV-G8 is probably a better comparison price wise but the talk of the ccfx2 drag got me curious............


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The CCFX2 has a plastic bushing. How can anybody possibly try and equate this reel with a high end reel. I question if you can even call this a quality reel?








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> The CCFX2 has a plastic bushing. How can anybody possibly try and equate this reel with a high end reel. I question if you can even call this a quality reel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer my nautilus over my abel. The abel is nice and all and has a ridiculous amount of drag, but the nautilus just feels smoother, is noticeably lighter and IMO makes a much nicer sound. I also found nautilus customer service, to be much more accommodating than abel. Question the quality of nautilus all you want. I made my choice based on using both and I happen to like one more than the other. But I'm not an offshore big game angler or pursuer of monster bones and permit on the daily, I just tangle with reds and trout mostly. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

> The CCFX2 has a plastic bushing. How can anybody possibly try and equate this reel with a high end reel. I question if you can even call this a quality reel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, I had no idea about the plastic bushing…def takes it down a notch IMO…..after working for Old Florida for some time (the predecessor to Nautilus) I may be biased, but I'll take Tibor, Abel, Hatch, Islander, Bauer, etc any day…...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Not all models of Nautilus reels have the internal plastic bushing. But the two lower end models do. It all comes down to cost/value and what you are going to use your reels for. But most guys that own a Nautilus don't even know they have a plastic part. Of course, Nautilus sells it with techno jargon "precision engineered thermoplastic bushings." Nothing wrong with that for its price. Just recognize what you are getting and if it fits your needs then great.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'm in no way a fly connoisseur. I dabble, at best. That is just my opinion.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> > The CCFX2 has a plastic bushing. How can anybody possibly try and equate this reel with a high end reel. I question if you can even call this a quality reel?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Red, I agree with you 100%. I have a nice Abel but like you, I do not like the added weight when it is not needed. When the CCFX2 finally comes out I will be interested nylon bushing or not. 

Nautilius Customer service is also top rate. On the rare occasion I had a problem they had my reel back to me on the same day it came in. I believe they treat all their customers with a lot of respect!

And Red you are connoisseur, in a very good way. Keep up the great work!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I saw two of them in the 8 wt size at a store in Atlanta on Saturday.

The drag range is much greater than my old CCF, and the weight feels quite a bit less than I remember the CCF weighing. The arbor also appears larger than the old CCF

We took it apart to change direction with a small allen wrench that comes with the reel and fits the three set screws that hold the drag housing in place. The housing is sealed with one O ring.

At $435 I couldn't find a reason not to buy one other than I already bought an Everglades over the Holidays while waiting for the CCFX2's to come in.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> The CCFX2 has a plastic bushing. How can anybody possibly try and equate this reel with a high end reel. I question if you can even call this a quality reel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's not a CCF so you can't really compare haha that would be the lower end fwx.. Which is still a quality reel regardless of the nylon bushing..


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> The CCFX2 has a plastic bushing. How can anybody possibly try and equate this reel with a high end reel. I question if you can even call this a quality reel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have spent far greater sums of money on items made of plastic.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree sometimes a Tibor or Abel is overkill for catching redfish in small creeks etc. I'm interested in the Nautilus as well for a light mid range reel I would't worry about beating up.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I fished with a fellow that had one on Sunday. He was very impressed with easy startup inertia, much higher drag strenght close to 20 I believe. 

I know he had the 6-8 which I think is 425, they also have a 8-10 which lists at 525 and a 10-12 which I do not know how much it is.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I agree sometimes a Tibor or Abel is overkill for catching redfish in small creeks etc. I'm interested in the Nautilus as well for a light mid range reel I would't worry about beating up.


That's why I love my FWX 7/8...one of the best bangs for the buck!

Good to hear some reviews of the CCFX2.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ordered a Nautilus 8/10 today will report on it later..


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I was at tampabay on the fly yesterday and he had one in stock. Didn't get a price but it was very light weight very smooth. To much for this googan but it was nice


----------



## mattmunz (Dec 17, 2013)

I picked up a CCFx2 (6/8) about two weeks ago, I like it. The large drag knob is nice and the drag really locks down. Not as smooth as my buddy's NV, but it didn't cost as much either.


----------

